# Nimisila.... Today



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Hit C-5 this afternoon, bite was on, gills were hitting tiny green marmuska tipped w/ single spike, ice was 3 1/2 -4" shore line was tightening up nicely


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I know I said marmuska... But now I'm second guessing myself, they were given to me by MR JON MIDDLETON (mrphish42) and im thinking I have the name wrong, any input welcomed,


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I think their made by the marmish jig company. The Fang jig


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> I think their made by the marmish jig company. The Fang jig


That's it's..  thanks.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Who's going out in the AM. Early!!!!


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

question Jon how in the heck can you tie that little of a jig on your line


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

eyeballs said:


> question Jon how in the heck can you tie that little of a jig on your line


LOL! That would of taken me a while!!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I was going to head out at lunch for a little. Hows the ice at the north end?

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

eyeballs said:


> question Jon how in the heck can you tie that little of a jig on your line


First thing I did was go to marcs and buy a pair of 88¢reading glasses just so I could see my 2lb rest, I use the small fast snaps so i don't have to retie every time i want to change lures, was back there this AM, not as good as yesterday but still got some keepers, fed my buddy four gills till he got spooked and flew away, hard to see but it's a blue heron


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hit the N end this morning... ice was 5 inches clear. Poppin, crackin, boomin whole time i was out. I Watched cracks 20 feet long form right in front of me and under me a few times.... i know it was safe ice, but that will make you nervous every time.
Fishin wasnt so good this morn, had 8 keepers. If it was cloudy they hit, sunny... they didn't, and it was sunny most of the morning. Of course as soon as i had to go, the thick clouds started rolling in.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I noticed the bite slowed with the rising barometer which also coincided with the sunshine, come on crappy weather


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Do any of you fishing Nimisila know how the ice out at Long lake looks?


----------

